# Internet mit Splitter



## Adlerauge1983 (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo ich weiss auch bald nichmehr was ich tun soll -.-

Ich habe ein Problem  (ob das zur Hard oder software gehört weis ich jetzt auch nich ^^)

Ich möchte bei einem Kolengen über Ethernet (LAN) ins Internet.

Dieses hat leider trotz intensives Probieren nicht geklapt, Das mit der IP das wir quasi aufeinader zugreifen können hat auch nich geklapt ich weis das es geht ><.
Ich habe es einmal geschaft aber wie ich es geschaft habe das weis ich nimmer. 

Also meine Frage ist wie Kann ich Dieses bewerkstelligen das ich über sein internet auch Online gehen kann?    

Materialien die uns zur Verfügung stehen sind :
Splitter 
Modem 
2 * Rechner (^^)
3Lan kabel
Arcor DSL mit 3MBs


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Mai 2006)

Einer der beiden Rechner (wohl eher der Deines Freundes) wird als Router fungieren muessen, dazu braucht er natuerlich 2 Netzwerkkarten, eine die mit dem DSL-Modem verbunden ist und eine die mit Deinem Rechner verbunden ist.


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Und ein Crossoverkabel, etwas mehr dazu kannst Du hier nachlesen.
Nachteil ist natürlich, dass Du nur ins Internet kannst, wenn der PC von Deinem Kollegen angeschaltet ist.

Daher würde ich eher dazu raten einen Router (ab ca. 20 Euro) zu kaufen.
Dann entfällt auch die 2. Netzwerkkarte.
Du musst nur darauf achten dass der Router auch einen integrierten Switch hat, aber meist haben sie mindestens einen 4-Port Switch integriert (es können also 4 PC's angeschlossen werden).
Ausserdem bietet ein Router bessere Möglichkeiten als die Internet Verbindungsfreigabe (ICS) von Windows.
Zu dem kommt noch der zusätzliche (bessere) Schutz durch die im Router integrierte Firewall.
In Fall eines Routers braucht ihr aber kein Crossoverkabel, sondern gewöhnliche Patchkabel (nicht gekreuzt).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Sinac (18. Mai 2006)

Und zu dem Thema mit dem Zugriff auf einander und auch der Internetverbindung findest du hier auch Tutorials. Dort wird auch erklärt wie das ganze mit den IP Adressen läuft, vielleicht gaz sinnvoll für dich


----------



## Adlerauge1983 (18. Mai 2006)

Tja ^^ Wie ich ja schon gesagt habe es hate funktioniert ...

Habe vom DSL splitter ins Modem dann in einen Splitter wo ich dan 5 rechner daran anschließen kann also ich glaube das ding schimmpft sich *fast ethernet switch*
und dann die 2 rechner dran. Hat zwar lange gedauert (1Tag) aber als ich mit meinem Koseng (ja ich weis falsch geschrieben) WOW gespielt habe war das SUPER geil ^^  nur da es so lange gedauert hate bis ich das eingerichtet habe wuste ich nichtmehr wie ich dort wieder hinkomme ^^ aber ich habe jetzt durch die Hilfe ne anleitung bekommen oder schreibt ihr evt ^^ wie ich das in KURZEN schritten bewerkstelligen kann.
Hate T-Online wo ich mit meinem Koseng zusammen sie rechner am splitter angeschloßen hatte (F.E.SPLITTER) thx für die bisherigen antworten und auch auf die zukünftigen.
mfg Adlerauge ^.-


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Mai 2006)

Du meinst sicherlich Cousin (weibliche Form Cousine)?
Ja, ist ein schweres Wort..... ich war mir bei der Schreibweise auch nicht zu 100% sicher und musste erstmal gucken. 

Also, Dein Splitter (wo Du 5 Rechner anschliessen kannst) ist kein Splitter, sondern ein Switch (daher auch die Bezeichnung: Fast Ethernet Switch)..... aber egal.
Dein Posting hat sich für mich so angehört dass Du zwar schonmal PC's vernetzt hast, Du nun aber andere PC's vernetzten willst.
Es scheint sich aber eher um ein bereits bestehendes Netzwerk zu handeln, welches nun nicht mehr funktioniert?!

Dem Namen nach dürfte Dein Switch allerdings keine Routingfunktion besitzen, daher wirst Du um ICS oder ähnliches nicht drum herum kommen, wenn ihr euch einen Internetzugang teilen wollt.
Alternativ, wie oben schon erwähnt, könntest Du einen Router mit integriertem Switch nutzen.

Ohne Router musst Du den PC von Deinem Kollegen als Gateway angeben.
Dieser muss die Verbindung zum Internet herstellen und Dir die Ressourcen z.b. per ICS zur Verfügung stellen.
Tja, ich weiss nicht wie man es sonst in "kurzen" Schritten beschreiben soll.
Wie Sinac ja schon angedeutet hat, gibt es hier Tutorials die sich mit der Thematik befassen..... auch mit ICS.


----------



## Sinac (18. Mai 2006)

Naja, man kann *ein* DSL Modem auch über einen Hub an mehreren PCs betrieben um dann von den PCs direkt eine PPPoE Verbindung auzubauen - aber natürlich nicht gleichzeitig


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Mai 2006)

Ja, da sie sich aber einen Anschluss teilen wollen, währe dieser Weg sicherlich etwas ungünstig gewählt..... genaus wie ICS und Co. 
Ein Router ist da viel besser geeignet..... und macht auch weniger Probleme und ist einfacher zu realisieren.
Zumindest so lange man kein DSL über 6 Mbit hat und auf Dinge wie z.b. W-LAN verzichten kann, sind dafür die Billigrouter auch durchaus ausreichend.
Ist nur meine Meinung.


----------

